

Beyond Norm: Coleman's data leak disaster - ccraigIW
http://weblog.infoworld.com/robertxcringely/archives/2009/03/beyond_the_norm.html

======
CWuestefeld
Obviously Senators themselves aren't going to have a clue about data security,
but one would expect them to have competent advisors. Yet these are the folks
who are writing the legislation to govern how we build our data systems.

